# Coder Pay Rate



## ralcanta (Nov 16, 2012)

I was wondering if someone can help me determine the average pay rate I should be getting from my experience? I would like to know if where I am working now is paying me what I am worth, or if I am being short changed.

I know it varies on experience so here is my experience. 
I only received my CPC, but did receive a diploma in Medical Billing and Coding at Everest College. I have over 9 years of experience in Medical Billing and Coding. Worked in a Medical Clinic for over 4 years and then worked in a Cubicle setting for about another 3 years in reimbursement follow up and Ortho coding.


I am curious if other coders get paid more if they received more certifications, such as CCS-P, RHIA, RHIT, etc.....

 Any advice would help! Thanks


----------



## em2177 (Nov 16, 2012)

What state are you in?


----------



## ralcanta (Nov 19, 2012)

I live in Chicago, Illinois


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 19, 2012)

Take a look at the Salary Survey 2012 article on the home page.


----------



## HDaniels (Nov 19, 2012)

you could also check out payscale.com and do a search a little more specific to experience, location, education and such.


----------



## annierevt (Nov 20, 2012)

In my experience pay scale is based not only on experience but also location and certifications.  Take a look at the job postings for your area to get an idea of what is being offered. Also, I have found that jobs
titled   biller/coder pay less than a coding position.


----------

